# ASM



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

On Kim Komando's daily update, she was discussing the recent IRS glitch on tax day. I couldn't believe the IRS is still on assembly language. In the mid eighties I rented an extra office we had to a business that was a Northstar Computer distributor and an independent program supplier. They programmed and ran the results for the local Sewerage Dept. I thought asm disappeared a few years later. Our Government obviously doesn't think so. How can we be safe when our main revenue source uses a program that has its roots in the 50s? 
As a sidelight, I got to use their computer and printer for payroll in addition to the rent they paid.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Most airports are still running on a DOS system. One of the new executive signings by Trump was to rebuilding and modernize the US Government IT Infrastructure. While there are a lot of outdated systems, it's at least a start at fixing problems.


----------

